# المصمم سليمان الكيلاني جديد 2012



## رمروم 2012 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني كوش افراح - تنسيق حدائق - 
تصميم شلالات - تجهيز حفلات من الالف الى الياء 
المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني خبرة اكثر من 10 سنوات في مجال
التصميم لكوش الافراح وتصميم الشلالات وتنسيق الحدائق
المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني خبرة اكثر من عشر سنوات في مجال كوش 
الافراح وتعهد الحفلات مستوى عمله VIP كوش افراح 2012 وتجهيز 
الحفلات من الالف الى الياء 2012 للتواصل مع 
المصمم سليمان الكيلاني جوال / 0551196620
الايميل / [email protected]
الفيس بوك / المصمم سليمان الكيلاني
ولمزيد من المعلومات 
من google ابحث عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني

​


[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]




[/url]​ 
[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]
[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]​ 
[URL=http://up.arab-x.com/]



[/url]​


----------



## جنان الخلد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني جديد 2012*

بالتوفيق يااارب ...


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني جديد 2012*

ماشاء الله


----------



## رمروم 2012 (6 يونيو 2012)

*رد: المصمم سليمان الكيلاني جديد 2012*

لتواصل أو الاستفسار المباشر مع المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني

جوال رقم : (( 0551196620 )) 

الإيميل : [email protected]

الفيس بوك : المصمم سليمان الكيلاني 

ولمزيد من المعلومات من google ابحث عن المصمم سليمان الكيلاني

ولكم منا كل الاحترام والتقدير

المصمم / سليمان الكيلاني 
2012 م


----------

